# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  storms are on the ocean

## diptanshu



----------

bennyb, 

Bertram Henze, 

George R. Lane, 

Jess L., 

JEStanek, 

JH Murray, 

John Kelly, 

Jordan Ramsey, 

Ky Slim, 

LillianBelle, 

tkdboyd

----------


## Martin Ohrt

Nice rendition, folks!  :Smile: 

Keep picking,
Martin

----------


## Steve Ostrander

Very nicely done. The mandolin solos are very tastefully executed, not too flashy, not too many notes. Just right for the tune. The lead vocalist has a style all her own that I like very much. The guitar plays a perfect accompaniment. Keep posting tunes!

----------


## Jess L.

Wow.  :Mandosmiley:   :Mandosmiley:   :Mandosmiley:  Excellent!   :Mandosmiley:   :Mandosmiley:  I love it! More, please.  :Smile:

----------


## mandrian

Hi,

Always a pleasure to see your videos. Thanks.

Regards

----------


## JeffD

Very very nice. Just the right amount of tasteful fancy. Focus on honoring the tune itself. Wonderful.

----------


## diptanshu

> Very very nice. Just the right amount of tasteful fancy. Focus on honoring the tune itself. Wonderful.


thanks jeff!

- - - Updated - - -

thanks everyone!

----------


## Bertram Henze

I trust you are aware that 70% of the terrific impression is due to the singer  :Cool:

----------


## JEStanek

Sweetly played and sang.

Jamie

----------


## bennyb

Very nice arrangement.  I've enjoyed this, Dink's song, and I'll Fly Away.  I like your solos and I really like that they're videod in a way that makes them easy to "learn from"; tip of the hat to your videographer.  Looking forward to more from your trio.

benny

----------


## LillianBelle

Browsed through the videos, great stuff, all of it!

----------


## sgarrity

Good musicians let the beauty of the music speak for itself. You guys are good. Really good!

----------

